# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Midnight Blues

## Blurock

This is for all the fans of the Blues. Late night chill music for lovers.....

The Blues should not make you feel sad. Blues makes you happy and contented. As John said; "Happiness is a warm gun...."

Chill & enjoy!

----------


## Blurock

This is a Russian band I discovered by chance. Excellent!

----------


## Blurock



----------

AndyD (28-Jul-17)

----------


## Blurock

Alvin Lee- gtr, voc; George Harrison- slide gtr; Steve Gould- bass; Tim Hinkley- hammond organ; Alan Young- drums; Steve Grant- keys

----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock

What a gem! This is true Blue!

----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock

Slow Blues....magic!

----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock

One for Women's month...

----------


## Blurock

Totally cheesed off! I've been out of town and as a result have missed out on the Durban Blues Festival.
Earlier than usual this year but badly advertised.  :No:

----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock

These Russians know how to play the Blues!

----------


## Blurock

Red House is one of my favourite Hendrix numbers.

----------


## Blurock

Alvin Lee is soft on the ear. Dim the lights, pour a whiskey, light a cigar and sit back in your favourite chair...

----------


## Blurock

This one is for all the old toppies out there.

----------


## Blurock

How can one not like this song? Slow Hand and Mark Knopfler.

----------


## Blurock

Jeff Healy was one of the finest blues players. RIP

----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock

One of the best contemporary Blues players today

----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock

"Another cool Snowy White song takes me somewhere I do not even know. Sometimes it's a cool night alone in the city, sometimes a warm spring in the country..."﻿

----------


## Blurock

Mean blues  feel as an imfamy for me
Mean blues  feel as an infamy
Cruel world pullin me down
its makin a hard way for me to see

Three days I havent heard from my girlfriend  
I know somethin is wrong . . .
She left me for another  
Left a hole now where my heart belonged

Theres no use for me sayin 
I have to let her go . . .
Ooooh! But nothin from her to come back to
Me and blues got me sick and low

Drowned my sorrows with a bottle 
until I lose my mind . . .
Drank & drank  Drank the bottom of the East River
Thats where my heart feel fine.

----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock

This one is for Lisa. Don't do it.

----------


## Blurock

Such a brilliant guitarist. Pity he died young. RIP

----------


## Blurock

Silent night in a strange city...   Slow Blues.

----------


## Blurock

Nice Chill music. Enjoy!

----------


## Blurock

This from their new CD "I was born in Georgia" by the Blues Brothers. Buy it now and enjoy the best blues music!

----------


## Blurock

Mick Taylor is a Blues man. He left the Rolling Stones after his contributions to the band was virtually ignored, although most of the best Stones numbers have a Blues undertone.

----------


## Blurock

What is your favourite Blues number?

----------


## Blurock

Hey Joe played by Alvin Lee - great guitar work!

----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock

One of my all time favourites getting a jazzy workover. Enjoy! :Wink:

----------


## Blurock

Two Greats with a great song! Listen to that guitar!

----------


## Blurock

The best cover of this great song!

----------


## New Perspective studio

> This is a Russian band I discovered by chance. Excellent!


that click bait though | great track though ,always appreciate this as a guitarist.

----------

Blurock (18-Jan-18)

----------


## Blurock

Buddy Guy has always been a favourite of mine.

----------


## Blurock

Let me play the Blues for you...

----------


## Blurock

It is summer time. Stay cool...




Summertime, and the livin' is easy
Fish are jumpin' and the cotton is high
Oh, your daddy's rich and your ma is good-lookin'
So hush, little baby, don't you cry
One of these mornings you're gonna rise up singing
And you'll spread your wings and you'll take to the sky
But till that morning, there ain't nothin' can harm you
With daddy and mammy standin' by
One of these mornings you're gonna rise up singing
And you'll spread your wings and you'll take to the sky
But till that morning, there ain't nothin' can harm you
With daddy and mammy standin' by
Summertime, and the livin' is easy
Fish are jumpin' and the cotton is high
Oh, your daddy's rich and your ma is good-lookin'
So hush, little baby, don't you cry
Songwriters: Du Bose Heyward / George Gershwin / Ira Gershwin

----------


## Blurock

Beautiful soft Blues

----------


## Blurock

The Durban Blues Festival starts at Zack's tonight. venue Wilson's Wharf at the harbour.
                                                       Good food, good company and excellent blues!

http://www.durbanbluesfestival.co.za/

----------

